# Clexane anyone?



## kayleigh89

Hey all is any one currently taking blood thinning injections?

Were do you mainly put urs stomach or thighs??? thanks xx


----------



## ollysmom73

Hey there sweetie! I am currently injecting with Clexane. Started last week after getting my BFP. First time I tried, the nurse got me to do it in front of her and I was a bag of nerves. For me the stomach is the best place, less bruising and plenty to grab hold of :) I did try the top of the thigh, but came out in a huge bruise. I normally sit on my bed, grab a load of fat with one hand and with the other hold the needle. Stick the needle in and push the plunger slowly. Stings a bit about a minute after. It definitely gets a lot easier after a few times. HTH xxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm not but did get them in hospital and they did it in my stomach. It can cause quite a bit of bruising so I'd say do it where there is most flesh. Good luck and congrats again.


----------



## Pippin

I had Heprin (same thing I think) after birth for 6 weeks to prentice clotting. I was told to do it in thighs and arms on a rotation. It bruised more on my thighs and some we're better than others. They didn't say to put it in my tummy that might have been easier. I got used to it but it's a pain in the butt to be honest. Good if it works though.


----------



## kayleigh89

Well 2nd day of horrible needle :( 
And had it comfirmed today that i can put it in my thigh as i have nothing to grab on my stomach lols :S xxx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI I just started my clexane at 4w2days andam hoping its early enough. I do it in stomach and its ok small penny bruises at moment.
Bex


----------



## kayleigh89

Whoooooops!!

Are we ment to inject Clexane same time everyday??? 

Thanks xx


----------



## abi17

Hi I'm on clexane injections, as they found a blood clot in my brain. I will be on them till the end of my pregnancy and 2 months after then also in any future pregnancies. I do them in my thighs just for the reason I didn't feel comfortable doing them in my stomach when I'm 33 weeks pregnant. I do different legs and I do them the same time every night as they last in your system for 24 hours. They don't enter the placenta either so theirs no risk to your baby. Good luck with our pregnancies or getting BFPs  
Abi x


----------



## kayleigh89

abi17 said:


> Hi I'm on clexane injections, as they found a blood clot in my brain. I will be on them till the end of my pregnancy and 2 months after then also in any future pregnancies. I do them in my thighs just for the reason I didn't feel comfortable doing them in my stomach when I'm 33 weeks pregnant. I do different legs and I do them the same time every night as they last in your system for 24 hours. They don't enter the placenta either so theirs no risk to your baby. Good luck with our pregnancies or getting BFPs
> Abi x

Thanks babes,well ive just come bk from the docs and he said thigh,stomach is fine....Also not to worry about same time every night aslong as i take them everyday!! thats the most important thing also now ive got OH on doing them hehe his 1st one was today infront of the doctor :D 

GL babes and hope everything works out for you,me and every1 else!! :D xxx


:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## abi17

My OH won't do them, your lucky. He will have to after our little girl is here as I have a c section so i will be making him. I'm glad your appointment went well, I know you don't have too take them the same time everyday but it helps me to remember as I have a reminder set on my phone that way I never forget or over inject. Iv only been on them for a week and a half so I'm still getting used to it. what dosage are you on? X


----------



## kayleigh89

abi17 said:


> My OH won't do them, your lucky. He will have to after our little girl is here as I have a c section so i will be making him. I'm glad your appointment went well, I know you don't have too take them the same time everyday but it helps me to remember as I have a reminder set on my phone that way I never forget or over inject. Iv only been on them for a week and a half so I'm still getting used to it. what dosage are you on? X

Im on 40mg babes,OH only does them for me as i struggle with them lols i hate needles so so much,never thought it my life i would have to do this :( but i will hopefully get a good result this time FX xxxx

What dosage u on babes? xx :flower: xx


----------



## abi17

120, although my clot is decreasing in size it's still there. I have to go and have regular blood tests too too check my blood isnt too thin. I hate needles but if I didn't do it I could have a stroke at 21 or end up losing my princess. Im so in love with her already I can't do anything to put her in danger so I would rather do and also every one I do is one less to making sure me and her have a happy healthy future nothing gives me greater joy than knowing I'm keeping her safe inside my belly till as late as they will let me go (38 weeks I think) 
I really wish I didn't have too do it but I haven't got a choice :-( Why are you on them? 
Abi x


----------



## filipenko32

I inject it into my stomach, well actually my husband does it for me and I alternate sides. I have them to try and prevent miscarriages but it hasn't worked this time. I find that the harder I pinch my stomach and the slower my husband puts the needle in the less it hurts. It always stings a bit afterwards but i was getting used to them. I am on one in the morning and one 12 hours later, think they're worth 20ml each and it's clexane. x


----------



## kayleigh89

abi17 said:


> 120, although my clot is decreasing in size it's still there. I have to go and have regular blood tests too too check my blood isnt too thin. I hate needles but if I didn't do it I could have a stroke at 21 or end up losing my princess. Im so in love with her already I can't do anything to put her in danger so I would rather do and also every one I do is one less to making sure me and her have a happy healthy future nothing gives me greater joy than knowing I'm keeping her safe inside my belly till as late as they will let me go (38 weeks I think)
> I really wish I didn't have too do it but I haven't got a choice :-( Why are you on them?
> Abi x

Oh hunni :flower:

Im on them as i lost my angel in May due to me having a blood clotting disorder, blood clotting to much :( ,so i am now taking these daily along with aspirin.Oh hunni i could just sit and cry daily to think theres so so many people not just me that HAVE to take this medication,it makes me really sad :(

Big hugs hunni!! xxxx


----------



## abi17

I'm sorry to here about losing your angel, iv only ever had 2 MCs, One was very early and one I didn't even realise I was pregnant until 2 days before I lost him. How far were you if you don't mind me asking? I really hope this pregnancy is stress free and without complications. It makes me sad as well to think about other people are going through this but if it gives us and our babies the best chance then it's worth the pain. My thighs look like I'm a pin cushion, I'm bruising really badly at the moment. 
Abi x


----------



## kayleigh89

abi17 said:


> I'm sorry to here about losing your angel, iv only ever had 2 MCs, One was very early and one I didn't even realise I was pregnant until 2 days before I lost him. How far were you if you don't mind me asking? I really hope this pregnancy is stress free and without complications. It makes me sad as well to think about other people are going through this but if it gives us and our babies the best chance then it's worth the pain. My thighs look like I'm a pin cushion, I'm bruising really badly at the moment.
> Abi x

Hiya babes i was nearly 25 weeks when i lost my angel brayden,yeh my stomach went off brusing for a few days,but now bruising real bad again makes me cry its nasty.....but like u say hunni we have to do this for our little ones.How long u been on them hunni? xxxx


----------



## abi17

Iv only been on them since I was 30 weeks so almost 5. I'm so sorry to hear about your angel brayden, that's a lovely name. I bet he's absolutely beautiful. I find out tomorrow if I'm having a c section or not I presume I am either way I have to stop the injections soon. Have you been on them the whole pregnancy? 
Your a very strong woman, I don't no how you do it
Abi x


----------



## kayleigh89

abi17 said:


> Iv only been on them since I was 30 weeks so almost 5. I'm so sorry to hear about your angel brayden, that's a lovely name. I bet he's absolutely beautiful. I find out tomorrow if I'm having a c section or not I presume I am either way I have to stop the injections soon. Have you been on them the whole pregnancy?
> Your a very strong woman, I don't no how you do it
> Abi x

Thats ok hunni,and thanks i picked the name as e was born :) loved it x
Yeh hunni he was so so perfect to me and my OH x 

Ah hunni hope u get the news u want about ur section?
Yeh babes been on them since 6 weeks pregnant also asprin and a massive bulk of pregnancy care vitamins haha!!

And thanks babes,its been a very very long journey and we miss our Angel so so much but i hope he's having fun up in baby heaven with all the other Angels 

Xxxxxx :flower::flower:


----------



## kat2504

I'm on clexane and aspirin too, I started at 6 weeks. 13 weeks now so far so good. have been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome after miscarriages. I am getting better at not bruising myself now. Always inject very slowly and never rub!


----------



## kayleigh89

kat2504 said:


> I'm on clexane and aspirin too, I started at 6 weeks. 13 weeks now so far so good. have been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome after miscarriages. I am getting better at not bruising myself now. Always inject very slowly and never rub!

Heya babes,im gettin better now some days i bruise somedays i dont doctor said this is common tho as blood is so thin xxx


----------



## _Anya_

Hi ladies!
I have had 1 miscarriage. I was recently diagnosed with MTHFR and PAI-1 mutations.
I was put on Clexane (0,4) a couple days ago, my first injection was at 4w + 1d. I'll probably have to take it daily till the birth and maybe even later. It sucks. Hope nothing bad has happened during TWW without injections. When did you start yours?


----------



## ttcmoon

Mine is an ivf cycle and they started me on clexane from 4days after FET. I do not have any clotting issues but I had 2 miscarriages. I m carrying twins now and lost one already. I m scared to death for the other baby. Seems clexane is not helping me much. Or may be it is! Keeping fingers crossed for my rainbow. I m just 9wk5days, eagerly waiting for first trimester to be over.

I have been taking it for last 7weeks almost. I got bad bruises all over my tummy so switched to thighs. I take progesterone injection daily too.


----------



## eblondie

I'm taking Clexane. I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant and gave been taking it for almost a week. I asked about injecting my thigh and was told that the needle I'm using is too big for that :( My stomach is a mess but obviously I'd rather this than the alternative.


----------



## Leilani

I'm similar to ttcmoon, as am pregnant via IVF so have been on clexane 2.5 weeks, but not even 5 weeks pregnant yet. My stomach was looking terrible, so I did a lot of Googling to see if there was a better way to do the injections. The best tips were to not use an alcohol wipe first, as that makes the skin harder to pierce (and unless you are filthy, it's not an issue), but the thing I found best is to use the wipe to remove the drip of clexane from the end of the needle before use (you need to be quick before another comes out), this way no clexane gets into you before the needle is in place, since doing this I've only been getting tiny red puncture marks and one massive bruise from where I must have hit a capillary.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------

